# Roc City Rib Fest, May 29 – 30, 2010



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Dec 16, 2009)

Just a quick announcement, we are now excepting applications for teams and judges for Roc City Rib Fest 2010.

$15,000 in prize money

KCBS BBQ comp, NEBS Grilling comp, and a very inexpensive rib only cook-off.

VERY team friendly (details to come).

We have a limited number of package deals available until the end of Jan.  Get in early and save a bunch.

See the website for details: http://www.roccityribfest.com

Also the first leg of the Empire State Barbecue Championship:  http://www.nybbqchamp.com

Thanks!


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Feb 26, 2010)

UPDATE:  

We are going to host a charity casino night / social event / potluck on Friday night of the contest (May 28th) for the teams and other event VIPs (and maybe judges  :P ).  The event will benefit the Ronald McDonald House of Rochester.  Roc City Rib Fest will match the first ten dollars per team buy in (one match only per team, but any amount of team members or guests can play).  We will have blackjack, poker and roulette.  Players can win chips that are good for raffle tickets that they can enter for prizes, or just buy raffle tickets.  Probably run from 7pm to 11pm ish.  Local teams that have not set up yet are invited also.  Rumor has it that participants will receive free beer…

Come on out and have some fun while supporting a great cause!

We are also looking for prize donations for the casino night: rubs, sauce, charcoal, t-shirts, contest entries etc.  Get your product in front of the comp teams and help out the families Ronald McDonald House supports.

Teams are welcome to arrive anytime Friday, although it would be best before 5pm.  You are also welcome to stay over on Sunday night and leave Monday morning.

The team comfort station will be back with:

Free ice

Dedicated personnel for concierge service and problems  

Free 24/7 Coffee

For Saturday night we are working on putting together a free buffet dinner for the teams so you can concentrate on the competition.

Sunday morning Good Smoke BBQ will again cook a full spread breakfast for the teams as a thank you for coming!

Beer!


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 26, 2010)

Sounds like a great event ... and I notice there will be beer


----------



## HandsomeSwede (Mar 2, 2010)

The most competitor-friendly comp on the circuit just keeps getting better.


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 2, 2010)

It is such an awesome event. I am really looking forward to it!


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (May 6, 2010)

Team count update:  *60 KCBS teams!*

and 27 more doing the Roc City Rib Cook Off for a total of 87!

We are going to break 100 this year!

Check out who's coming:

http://www.roccityribfest.net/index.php ... &Itemid=28

Thanks everyone!


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (May 18, 2010)

Competition and Judging class deadline this Friday May 21, still have room get those apps in!


----------



## oompappy (May 27, 2010)

We'll be there on Friday. Got everything loaded except the coolers. Looks like it's gonna be a Great weekend for BBQ at the beach! Stop by and say Hello if your in the area...


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 28, 2010)

Good luck to every one! Val and me can't make it this year.  

Pigs


----------



## wittdog (May 28, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## woodman3222 (May 28, 2010)

The wife and I are taking the kcbs judging class in Rochester. Looking forward to having fun there. Good luck to the teams.


----------



## woodman3222 (May 28, 2010)

Wittdog are going to the rib fest in roch.



			
				wittdog said:
			
		

> Good luck


----------



## wittdog (May 29, 2010)

woodman3222 said:
			
		

> Wittdog are going to the rib fest in roch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope our comp days are over for now. But I am a free agent..might be willing to work for beer.


----------



## woodman3222 (Jun 1, 2010)

I will keep that in mind.



			
				wittdog said:
			
		

> woodman3222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## woodman3222 (Jun 1, 2010)

*The Results of kcbs*

Roc City Rib Fest
Rochester, NY
05/29/2010 - 05/30/2010 


Grand Champion: Regal BBQ
Reserve Champion: BBQ Hog.com

Overall:
1 Regal BBQ
2 BBQ Hog.com
3 I Que
4 Whiskey Bent BBQ
5 3 EYZ bbq
6 Smoke on Wheels
7 Jacked Up
8 Sweet Chicken
9 Buckner Brothers Barbequ
10 FullThrottleSmokin'Biker
11 Show Me Your Rack
12 Double D's BBQ
13 Virginia 'Q
14 Florida Skin N Bones
15 ThreeMen and a Babyback
16 Donnies Smokehouse
17 ZBQ
18 Chrismas City BBQ
19 5 Hogs Front Porch BBQ
20 Penalty Box BBQ
21 MrBobo'sTravelingBBQAlls
22 Smoke'nDudesBBQ Co.
23 Fatback Joe's BBQ
24 Big Man BBQ
25 Can't Stop Grillin'
26 Buffalo Meatheads
27 Dick's BBQ
28 Lunchmeat
29 Beverage Brothers
30 Swamp Pit BBQ
31 All Fired Up BBQ
32 Philly Blind Pig BBQ
33 Diva Q
34 Butt Hutt BBQ
35 Wil's BBQ Sauce
36 Full Metal
37 Doghouse Willie
38 Redvalley BBQ
39 Fat 'n Happy BBQ
40 OOMPAPPY
41 Green Mountain Smokeshac
42 Q'n Canucks
43 Slowhand Smokers
44 Hawg Doctors
45 The Midnight Smokers
46 Smokin' in the Igloo
47 NY Phat Daddy's
48 Sanfords Smokehouse Gang
49 Smokin' Hoggz BBQ
50 Cookin Butt BBQ
51 Yabba Dabba Que!
52 Smoqued Up BBQ
53 Big Dawg's Smokin BBQ
54 Pickle Bob's BBQ Squad
55 Oasis BBQ
56 Smokin' Dopes
57 Butt Magicians
58 Noel's Competition BBQ
59 Smokin Eagles
60 Alex's Place
61 Shortsville Smokers
62 Jackalope BBQ
63 Hickory & Hops
64 Sweet Heat BBQ
65 Blaze Glaze
66 Team Biker Brand
67 FILL-UP BBQ
68 Ohly Smokes
69 Bad To the Bone



Chicken:
1 Penalty Box BBQ
2 Sweet Chicken
3 Virginia 'Q
4 All Fired Up BBQ
5 Smoke on Wheels
6 Lunchmeat
7 Double D's BBQ
8 FullThrottleSmokin'Biker
9 I Que
10 NY Phat Daddy's
11 Jacked Up
12 Donnies Smokehouse
13 BBQ Hog.com
14 5 Hogs Front Porch BBQ
15 OOMPAPPY
16 Regal BBQ
17 Whiskey Bent BBQ
18 Butt Magicians
19 Team Biker Brand
20 The Midnight Smokers
21 ZBQ
22 Show Me Your Rack
23 Butt Hutt BBQ
24 Big Man BBQ
25 Slowhand Smokers
26 Doghouse Willie
27 Diva Q
28 Florida Skin N Bones
29 Fat 'n Happy BBQ
30 MrBobo'sTravelingBBQAlls
31 Q'n Canucks
32 Full Metal
33 Big Dawg's Smokin BBQ
34 Hickory & Hops
35 Buffalo Meatheads
36 3 EYZ bbq
37 Pickle Bob's BBQ Squad
38 Fatback Joe's BBQ
39 Bad To the Bone
40 Buckner Brothers Barbequ
41 Swamp Pit BBQ
42 Smoke'nDudesBBQ Co.
43 Cookin Butt BBQ
44 Oasis BBQ
45 Chrismas City BBQ
46 Philly Blind Pig BBQ
47 ThreeMen and a Babyback
48 Ohly Smokes
49 FILL-UP BBQ
50 Redvalley BBQ
51 Dick's BBQ
52 Alex's Place
53 Blaze Glaze
54 Smokin Eagles
55 Wil's BBQ Sauce
56 Noel's Competition BBQ
57 Smokin' in the Igloo
58 Smokin' Hoggz BBQ
59 Sweet Heat BBQ
60 Can't Stop Grillin'
61 Green Mountain Smokeshac
62 Sanfords Smokehouse Gang
63 Hawg Doctors
64 Shortsville Smokers
65 Beverage Brothers
66 Jackalope BBQ
67 Yabba Dabba Que!
68 Smokin' Dopes
69 Smoqued Up BBQ


 Ribs:
1 Regal BBQ
2 Buckner Brothers Barbequ
3 I Que
4 Chrismas City BBQ
5 BBQ Hog.com
6 3 EYZ bbq
7 Can't Stop Grillin'
8 Sweet Chicken
9 Full Metal
10 Smokin' in the Igloo
11 Jacked Up
12 Fatback Joe's BBQ
13 Butt Hutt BBQ
14 FullThrottleSmokin'Biker
15 Beverage Brothers
16 Philly Blind Pig BBQ
17 Alex's Place
18 Whiskey Bent BBQ
19 Smokin' Hoggz BBQ
20 MrBobo'sTravelingBBQAlls
21 Smoke on Wheels
22 Green Mountain Smokeshac
23 Big Man BBQ
24 Penalty Box BBQ
25 ZBQ
26 Smoke'nDudesBBQ Co.
27 Virginia 'Q
28 Florida Skin N Bones
29 Donnies Smokehouse
30 5 Hogs Front Porch BBQ
31 Buffalo Meatheads
32 Hawg Doctors
33 ThreeMen and a Babyback
34 Oasis BBQ
35 Lunchmeat
36 Diva Q
37 Fat 'n Happy BBQ
38 Wil's BBQ Sauce
39 Sanfords Smokehouse Gang
40 Show Me Your Rack
41 NY Phat Daddy's
42 Noel's Competition BBQ
43 Dick's BBQ
44 Slowhand Smokers
45 Redvalley BBQ
46 Doghouse Willie
47 Q'n Canucks
48 Big Dawg's Smokin BBQ
49 Shortsville Smokers
50 Yabba Dabba Que!
51 Blaze Glaze
52 Bad To the Bone
53 Swamp Pit BBQ
54 Smokin' Dopes
55 OOMPAPPY
56 Pickle Bob's BBQ Squad
57 Smokin Eagles
58 All Fired Up BBQ
59 Smoqued Up BBQ
60 Jackalope BBQ
61 The Midnight Smokers
62 Double D's BBQ
63 Ohly Smokes
64 Butt Magicians
65 Sweet Heat BBQ
66 Cookin Butt BBQ
67 Team Biker Brand
68 FILL-UP BBQ
69 Hickory & Hops



Pork:
1 All Fired Up BBQ
2 3 EYZ bbq
3 Regal BBQ
4 Beverage Brothers
5 Sanfords Smokehouse Gang
6 Double D's BBQ
7 Smoke'nDudesBBQ Co.
8 5 Hogs Front Porch BBQ
9 Big Man BBQ
10 Show Me Your Rack
11 Buckner Brothers Barbequ
12 Buffalo Meatheads
13 I Que
14 Whiskey Bent BBQ
15 Cookin Butt BBQ
16 BBQ Hog.com
17 Wil's BBQ Sauce
18 Fatback Joe's BBQ
19 Sweet Chicken
20 Smokin' Dopes
21 Can't Stop Grillin'
22 Jacked Up
23 Smoke on Wheels
24 Donnies Smokehouse
25 Hickory & Hops
26 Florida Skin N Bones
27 OOMPAPPY
28 MrBobo'sTravelingBBQAlls
29 Diva Q
30 Slowhand Smokers
31 Smokin' in the Igloo
32 Full Metal
33 Lunchmeat
34 Smoqued Up BBQ
35 ZBQ
36 Redvalley BBQ
37 Swamp Pit BBQ
38 Yabba Dabba Que!
39 Green Mountain Smokeshac
40 The Midnight Smokers
41 Ohly Smokes
42 Smokin' Hoggz BBQ
43 ThreeMen and a Babyback
44 Butt Magicians
45 Dick's BBQ
46 Philly Blind Pig BBQ
47 Sweet Heat BBQ
48 Virginia 'Q
49 Big Dawg's Smokin BBQ
50 Chrismas City BBQ
51 FullThrottleSmokin'Biker
52 Penalty Box BBQ
53 Doghouse Willie
54 Jackalope BBQ
55 Fat 'n Happy BBQ
56 FILL-UP BBQ
57 Noel's Competition BBQ
58 Alex's Place
59 Blaze Glaze
60 Smokin Eagles
61 Hawg Doctors
62 Q'n Canucks
63 Shortsville Smokers
64 Pickle Bob's BBQ Squad
65 NY Phat Daddy's
66 Oasis BBQ
67 Butt Hutt BBQ
68 Team Biker Brand
69 Bad To the Bone


 Brisket:
1 ThreeMen and a Babyback
2 Dick's BBQ
3 FullThrottleSmokin'Biker
4 Whiskey Bent BBQ
5 BBQ Hog.com
6 Double D's BBQ
7 Hawg Doctors
8 Florida Skin N Bones
9 Swamp Pit BBQ
10 Show Me Your Rack
11 Smoke on Wheels
12 Virginia 'Q
13 I Que
14 ZBQ
15 Chrismas City BBQ
16 Smoqued Up BBQ
17 Doghouse Willie
18 Redvalley BBQ
19 Q'n Canucks
20 Butt Hutt BBQ
21 Wil's BBQ Sauce
22 Jacked Up
23 3 EYZ bbq
24 MrBobo'sTravelingBBQAlls
25 Buckner Brothers Barbequ
26 Yabba Dabba Que!
27 Fat 'n Happy BBQ
28 Green Mountain Smokeshac
29 Donnies Smokehouse
30 Philly Blind Pig BBQ
31 Can't Stop Grillin'
32 Regal BBQ
33 The Midnight Smokers
34 Smoke'nDudesBBQ Co.
35 Penalty Box BBQ
36 Cookin Butt BBQ
37 Diva Q
38 Beverage Brothers
39 Team Biker Brand
40 Buffalo Meatheads
41 NY Phat Daddy's
42 Sweet Chicken
43 Pickle Bob's BBQ Squad
44 5 Hogs Front Porch BBQ
45 Shortsville Smokers
46 Lunchmeat
47 Fatback Joe's BBQ
48 Jackalope BBQ
49 Smokin Eagles
50 Big Man BBQ
51 OOMPAPPY
52 Smokin' Hoggz BBQ
53 Slowhand Smokers
54 Smokin' in the Igloo
55 Sanfords Smokehouse Gang
56 Full Metal
57 Sweet Heat BBQ
58 Oasis BBQ
59 Noel's Competition BBQ
60 Big Dawg's Smokin BBQ
61 Smokin' Dopes
62 Hickory & Hops
63 Butt Magicians
64 FILL-UP BBQ
65 All Fired Up BBQ
66 Alex's Place
67 Blaze Glaze
68 Bad To the Bone
69 Ohly Smokes


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who made it out!!  Great weekend, full results from the other events are on the web.  http://www.roccityribfest.com

Thanks!!


----------

